
Volunteers needed to teach web development in SF and Oakland - emilyscripted
Hi HN! ScriptEd (www.scripted.org) is looking for volunteers to teach web development twice a week after school in Oakland this coming school year, to students attending under resourced high schools. This is a great way to give back, volunteer in your community, also it is a ton of fun. Volunteers teach as part of a four person team, with support from ScriptEd staff. Apply at scripted.org&#x2F;volunteer
======
BeccaScriptEd
Links: [http://www.scripted.org/volunteer](http://www.scripted.org/volunteer)
\- also the curriculum is here if you'd like to peruse (or contribute!)
[https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum18-19](https://github.com/ScriptEdcurriculum/curriculum18-19)

